# Front hitch for Jeep?



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have had zero luck finding a front hitch for a Jeep Grand Cherokee (2002)! Does anyone know of a hitch that would fit or for that matter, know of anyone crafty enough to fabricate a hitch for the front of a Jeep? There appears to be many for Wranglers and Liberty's, just not mine! It figures.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I get some stuff for my XJ from Rusty's and they have a Warn front receiver listed, no pictures though. Call them and see what they have.

Rusty's


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

There is a guy on craiglist in the auto parts section that says he can fabircate anything for a jeep for half the price, I have not talked to him or know anything about him. I have an 2004 Grand Cherokee that I have been thinking about putting a front rack on. Let me know what you find please.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I built my own. I have a 93 grand cherokee and just welded my own on the front. It doesnt have to be super strong b/c ur not gonna be towing with it. Just got some 2" square tubing and welded it to the frame right in front of the radiator. Works great and cost me about $20...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks MB. I had never thought of a Warn receiver hitch. Good idea! I looked around and Googled them and found this site.
http://www.tweetys.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=9438


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

did you try hidden hitch dot com

I got one from then for my yukon. not sure about Jeep liberty's though


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, tried there. Found a site earlier today that actually checks all the manufacturers they sell for compatible stuff and there isn't a company out there as far as I can tell that makes one for the Grand Cherokee. The winch receiver hitch will do the trick though, I think. Since I won't be putting tons of weight on the hitch it should work.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Hidden hitch is a cool site.

These don't look too difficult to do a self-install - are they?

Anyone know how much $$$ they run?


----------



## atsealevel (Dec 30, 2007)

I had the same trouble with my 06 tacoma!!! 

P.S. This a great forum.. Cant believe I never surfed here before!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

The hidden hitch I put on the front of my yukon was easy. It requires 4 bolts. I removed my tow hooks. Unfortunately there were only 1 bolt/hole each. So I had to drill out 2 more holes. then tightened the bolts up. 

Presto.

It comes with closed loops for towing, and is rated to either 3 or 5,000 lbs. could be more, not sure.


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm trying to post a pic of what I did on my jeep, it's an xj but the idea is the same. never posted a pic before hope it works...


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

no go I'll try agian when I figure it out


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

I think I've got it now. Don't know if this helps any...


[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Fyremanjeff, I have the same hooks on my Trailblazer. Do you replace the hooks after your trips? Leave the hidden hitch on full time? Can ya direct me to web site? What kind of rack did you put on?
Sorry I didn't mean to hijack the thread, Now back to the jeep. Try to contact Shooter or Catman32. I know they can hook you up. I hope to have them fabricate me a custom rod rack later this year. I'm sure they could help you out with your jeep at a reasonable cost. Can't hurt to ask! Just my .02 Philly Jack


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Philly

I leave the hitch on all the time. its out of the way and doesn't cause any problems. its why I got it, so I could slip on my rack when ever and not look like and idiot, driving around the dc metro area with a surf rack on. 

I have one I bought from the bait shack 2 years back. It holds 6 rods and has a fold down try for a cooler, so when not in use, it takes up little space. I am working on getting my own Shooter rack. (get well Shooter!  )

I had to modify my 2" male receiver though. the straight 2" receive that bolted onto my rack made the rack sit too low, so I had to get a 2" male receiver that has a bend in it to raise the rack about 7" up. before I was just blowing through the sand whenever i hit a tiny hole. Now it works fine. My truck has factory size tires and no lift what so ever. Yours may be ok with out it.




by adding this hitch, 










you can see how it raised the bottom of the rack in this picture











those few inches made a huge difference.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*mine too*

I have one on the front of my Ranger and it was low too ....... But i cut mine off and welded it to be something like yours too 

The truck and Hitch are for sale 

Now I have to get hooked up again on my F150 FX4 ........ Off to hiden hitch for me again ...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

channelbass said:


> I think I've got it now. Don't know if this helps any...
> 
> 
> [URL="http://
> ...


That look sweet! Unfortunately, mine is the Grand Cherokee with the plastic/foam bumpers. I have to get under it and see if I have any place to really secure a hitch. There's got to be someplace! Nice Rig!


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

where there's a will there's a way. i'll see if I can dig somethin up


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yo Jeep*

In the Fourwheelparts catalog for jeeps there a few different front bumper reciever models to choose from. You can also check out JP magazine.


----------

